# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Hương Việt - Nơi lưu trữ giá trị truyền thống ẩm thực Việt

## phuongtroixa

Ẩm thực là một trong những điều làm nên giá trị văn hóa của một vùng miền, một dân tộc. Ngày nay, xã hội ngày một phát triển, Hà Nội trở thành nơi hội tụ của các món ăn ngon xuất xứ từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Nhưng không vì thế mà những món ăn Việt mất đi chỗ đứng của mình, Nhà hàng Hương Việt là nơi lưu giữ các giá trị văn hóa truyền thống của người Việt với những món ăn đặc sản đến từ ba miền Bắc – Trung – Nam. Đến nơi đây, khách hàng không khỏi ngỡ ngàng trước không gian ấm áp, cổ kính mang nét đẹp của phố cổ Hội An nằm giữa lòng thủ đô Hà Nội. Những âu lo bộn bề của cuộc sống, tấp nập của phố phường bị xua tan bởi sự thanh bình yên ả của phố xưa. Phong cảnh hữu tình, ẩm thực đa dạng, phục vụ chu đáo nhiệt tình, Hương Việt thực sự là khoảng không gian thư giãn lý tưởng để thực khách khám phá văn hóa ẩm thực của ba miền Tổ quốc.*KHÔNG GIAN HƯƠNG VIỆT*
Tọa lạc tại địa chỉ số 22 – Đỗ Đức Dục – Mễ Trì – Từ Liêm – Hà Nội, gần Trung tâm hội nghị Quốc gia, Hương Việt dễ dàng được nhận biết bởi lối thiết kế mang đậm phong cách cố đô xưa. Nổi bật với không gian rộng, cổ kính, trên nền cây xanh mướt kết hợp với ao cá, hồ sen, mang lối kiến trúc cổ điển, nhưng không kém phần hiện đại, sang trọng Hương Việt là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những bữa tiệc sum họp gia đình, gặp gỡ đối tác, bạn bè.

Có lẽ ấn tượng đầu tiên với thực khách là cách bài trí khung cảnh “ có 1 không 2” tại Hương Việt. Những “ Phố xưa”, “Phố cổ”, “Vọng lầu” dẫn thực khách trải nghiệm hết các cung bậc cảm xúc của sự mới lạ, cổ xưa còn xót lại giữa lòng Hà Nội.Với không gian rộng lớn, được tạo dựng bởi bàn tay tài hoa của nhà kiến trúc tài hoa, Hương Việt trở thành lựa chọn hàng đầu cho những buổi tiệc cưới, gặp mặt bạn bè hay đơn giản là không gian riêng để bạn tiếp đối tác. 

 *ẨM THỰC HƯƠNG VIỆT*
 Không chỉ có một không gian và kiến trúc độc đáo, nhà hàng Hương Việt còn hấp dẫn thực khách bởi thực đơn phong phú và đa dạng. Các món ăn đảm bảo luôn sử dụng những nguyên liệu tươi và chất lượng tốt nhất  được nhập riêng cho từng buổi tiệc. *Với gần 100 món buffet cao cấp và 200 món Alacarte* đa dạng về chủng loại được các đầu bếp nhà hàng Hương Việt chế biến một cách cẩn thận, tỉ mỉ theo đúng quy trình từ khâu lựa chọn nguyên liệu chế biến cho tới khi thành phẩm mang đến cho thực khách sự an toàn, ngon miệng, giá trị dinh dưỡng và tính thẩm mĩ cao.



*BUFFET HƯƠNG VIỆT*
 Những năm gần đây, ẩm thực Việt Nam phát triển mạnh mẽ, trong đó, Buffet là một hình thức ẩm thực mới mà nhiều nhà hàng, khách sạn đưa vào hoạt động và được thực khách đón nhận đặc biệt. Tuy nhiên, để lựa chọn được một nhà hàng Buffet ngon, chất lượng và giá cả hợp lý đôi khi không phải là dễ dàng.
Thấu hiểu được tâm lý và nhu cầu ngày càng cao của khách hàng, cùng với phương châm sự thỏa mãn của khách hàng là niềm mong đợi của nhà hàng, Hương Việt ngày càng nỗ lực không ngừng phát huy các thế mạnh của mình, nhằm xây dựng hình ảnh, uy tín trong lòng thực khách để nhà hàng có điều kiện phát triển ngày càng tốt hơn.
Thưởng thức Buffet Hương Việt như ta đang được hòa mình vào hương vị hồn quê Việt Nam, để sống chậm lại một khoảnh khắc trong nhịp sống hối hả của xã hội. Khi mà ngày nay, các hàng quán ăn nhanh mọc lên la liệt, cũng như cách sống nhanh, sống gấp để kịp với cuộc sống hiện đại, thì rất cần những khoảnh lặng như chính trong không gian của Buffet Hương Việt vậy, vừa tây lại vừa rất đậm chất ta.
Những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp, giàu kinh nghiệm đến từ  các khách sạn, nhà hàng nổi tiếng tại Nha Trang, Hà Nội sẽ không làm bạn thất vọng khi đem trọn vẹn hương vị quê hương vào từng món ăn. Những món ăn ở đây luôn hấp dẫn thực khách ở cách trình bày, trang trí đẹp mắt và hương vị khó quên.
      Nhà hàng Hương Việt mang đến cho bạn rất nhiều sự lựa chọn với thực đơn cực kì phong phú, *gần 100 món buffet* chế biến từ nguyên liệu thịt tươi sống hấp dẫn, bao gồm món khai vị, món nguội, lẩu, món chiên, món nướng. Đến nơi đây bạn đừng bỏ qua món Phở cuốn Hương Việt độc đáo chỉ có tại Hương Việt, với hương vị rất riêng của nó nhờ vào khâu ướp thịt và pha nước chấm.
Những món ăn tuy dân dã, bình dị nhưng mỗi lần thưởng thức lại thấy một cảm giác rất mới, rất khác bởi nó mang một hương vị rất riêng, ẩn chứa tinh túy của ẩm thực dân tộc. *TIỆC ALACARTE HƯƠNG VIỆT* Tại nhà hàng Hương Việt bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một thế giới ẩm thực vô cùng độc đáo và thú vị với hơn *200 món* từ những món ăn Á, Âu, Châu Mỹ La Tinh cao cấp cho đến những món ăn dân gian cổ truyền của người Việt Nam mang đầy đủ dưỡng chất tốt cho sức khỏe của thực khách. Thực đơn Alacarte của Hương Việt chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng bởi nhiều loại hải sản cao cấp như *tôm sú, sò huyết, tu hài, ghẹ*,… và nhiều loại thịt thơm ngon như *lợn mán, lợn rừng, ngỗng, ba ba, bê, dê, nhím, gà ta,…* Các món ăn được tẩm ướp, chế biến vừa vặn, ngon miệng đảm bảo khiến bạn dù no bụng mà vẫn còn cảm giác tiếc nuối. Ngoài ra, đồ khai vị, tráng miệng cũng đem đến cho bạn cực nhiều lựa chọn với các loại salad, nộm, nem, bánh ngọt, hoa quả,…*
Nhà hàng Hương Việt - 22 Đỗ Đức Dục, Mễ Trì, Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 85 82 8534 - Hotline: 0916 85 3398
Website: haisanhuongviet.vn
Email: phonuonghuongviet@gmail.com*

----------


## dung89

Nhìn không gian nhà hàng này cũng đẹp mà

----------


## phuongtroixa

> Nhìn không gian nhà hàng này cũng đẹp mà


Nhà hàng không chỉ có không gian đẹp mà các món ăn cũng rất hấp dẫn, ngon miệng.

----------

